
The Reason Behind the Washington DC Region's Highest Child Care Costs? Parking - jseliger
https://wamu.org/story/19/03/15/the-reason-behind-the-washington-regions-highest-child-care-costs-parking/
======
tomohawk
Nope. In one word: regulation

